# 12 wks and already feeling down, thinking it's a boy after seeing ultrasound



## LadyLovenox

Hi ladies. I had my ultrasound at 12+1 and asked tech if any gender clues were available. She said no and they all look like boys at this stage. All have a nub. I know about nub theory but baby was face down so couldn't get any shots. I asked her to look between the legs and sure enough, we saw what looks like a penis. I'm so crushed. I know she said they all have that, but when I Google 12 week potty shots, most girls do not seem to have anything there. I'm just feeling so sad now. I'm nervous for my gender scan in a month bc I'm afraid I'll really get depressed once it's confirmed. I'll try to attach a pic of what we saw. I keep telling myself she said they all look like boys. But I'm just feeling defeated . When I asked her if it was a penis she said it could just as easily be labia, but I always think the worst.
 



Attached Files:







2017-04-29 22.14.53.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## jtink28

is this your first child? i am no expert in nub shots, so i can't comment on that. i DO have two boys (not having anymore children either) and they are the lights of my life. they are such mamas boys and my best friends. having boys is wonderful.


----------



## kat132

is this your first? i have 2 boys and i find out in a week if i have another on the way. Boys are great, honestly they just love their mum and my boys always want to be with me. I felt very upset when i found out my 2nd was a boy but tbh it makes no difference. They are your child willy or not and you will love them with all your heart and soul. 
Chin up. x


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thank you both. I have an 18 month old boy who is my whole heart and soul. And he def is a mamas boy. I wouldn't trade him for the world. So don't get me wrong. It's mostly for the adult relationship I wanted a girl. I'm so close w my mom. My sister is too. My brother, not so much. My husband isnt close to his mom. I dont know many grown men who are as close w their moms as grown women. I would love to have a mother daughter relationship like I have w my mom. We shop, do crafty things, get pedicures, etc, and it just seems I wont get that w boys.


----------



## Poppy84

I get your message completely!
I have two boys who I love more than anything and wouldn't change them for the world. When I found out in my second pregnancy it was a boy I cried my eyes out. I'm pregnant for the third and prob final time. We did the shettles method to try for a girl this time and I've had sickness which I didn't have in my other pregnancys. However, just had 13 week scan last week and I just have a feeling it's a boy. Posted the pics on gender guessing sites and all but two guesses boy. I'm stressing out and feel really low already.
I'm here if you want to talk, sounds like we are around the same stage in our pregnancy x


----------



## LadyLovenox

Oh thank you so much for understanding!!! I hope we both get our pink dreams!!! I put mine on two gender guessing sites and one site everyone says girl and the other everyone says boy. But I just felt in my heart it would be a boy when I saw the ultrasound too. It will likely be our last as well


----------



## MemmaJ

Honestly, please don't trust potty shots at 12 weeks! Their genitals aren't even formed properly until around 14/15 weeks so they can both have something between the legs, like the tech said! 

I had my scan at 12+5 and on the potty shot there was a definite protrusion between the legs - even bigger than what's on yours..! It's a bit of a funny angle but hopefully you can see it... 
The tech told me it's unreliable too but even she said she would lean towards it being a boy from what was there (she said 60% boy). 

I'm now 33 weeks (tomorrow) - and she's a girl. By the time I went back for my private gender scan at 15+1, the protrusion had completely gone  

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/CB501470-1065-43DB-B243-564AD6D3FE47_zpsubq6gsv4.jpeg


----------



## Poppy84

Mine have been guessed using nub theory. Apparently the nub on mine looks boyish. I'm not sure though as the baby is turning away slightly. I wish I had never posted on those guessing sites because every time someone says boy my heart sinks. I'm going to get a private scan st 16/17 weeks as there is no way I can keep stressing until 20 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1656.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1655.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1654.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1653.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LadyLovenox

Memma J thank you so so much! !!! That makes me feel sooo much better!!! I wish I hadn't gotten an nt scan and was still completely in the dark. I felt so strongly that it was a girl before my scan, because I was hospitalized w hypermesis w this pregnancy and wasn't sick a day w my boy. But I know all pregnancies are different too. But I hope my baby will be like yours and get rid of that protrusion! 

Poppy...if I'm being 100% honest...I dont see a clear a nub at all!! And I've looked at tons of nub pics. I see where legs are coming out of the body but no clear nub. You're still in the game!!


----------



## Poppy84

Well that's what I thought until someone sent me this pic. 

I think you're def still in the running as all babies have nubs at this gestation. I really don't think you should rule yourself out. Do you have a side view picture?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1691.JPG
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Poppy84

In fact, I can see 3 lines on your nub picture!


----------



## LadyLovenox

I don't have a side view unfortunately bc baby was face down during the ultrasound. 

If that is a nub in your pic, it looks parallel with the spine like it could be girl, to me . If you tilt the image so baby is laying in its back, like most profile shots, and not tilted back, the nub appears pretty straight!


----------



## LadyLovenox

And thanks about the 3 lines!! I hope it means something but a lot of the ladies on the guessing site said boys can show as 3 lines too. I just feel so desperate to know...if it's a boy I can work on getting over it, instead of just wondering and obsessing, ya know?


----------



## Poppy84

Thank you I really hope you're right. I'm just so desperate to know so I can get my head around it. When will you find out? I'm going to pay for a private scan end of May.


----------



## LadyLovenox

I'm so jealous yours is that soon. ..mine is June 20 ugh


----------



## Poppy84

My 20 week scan is 19th June so only day before you. I really don't think I can wait until then


----------



## LadyLovenox

I know!!! How do you go about getting a private scan? I've heard of that before, but is it at regular ob or what?


----------



## Poppy84

Are you in U.K.? There are loads of clinics around and I just googled my nearest one. Haven't booked it yet.


----------



## LadyLovenox

I'm in US....they seem so picky here. Not wanting to give an extra scan unless something is wrong


----------



## Poppy84

Oh I see. The 12 and 20 week scans here are NHS but if we are willing to pay at a clinic we can book extra scans. Sometimes they are expensive though. Obviously if there is something wrong in the pregnancy, we get extra scans on NHS too.

Well let's hope the next 6 weeks go quickly. Does this pregnancy feel different or the same to your last one?


----------



## LadyLovenox

Oh ok, that makes sense. 

I'm hoping it goes by quickly too! And no...totally different! I wasn't sick a single day with ds, this one I have hypermesis and have been hospitalized twice, throwing up all day every day from week 4-11 horrible! But I know every pregnancy is different regardless of gender. How about you?


----------



## Poppy84

I know every pregnancy is different but I still hear about people that have had different pregnancies depending on gender of baby so you never know.
I had no sickness with the boys. This time I've had all day nausea and then sickness in evenings. Still hasn't completely gone. Hypermesis sounds awful! Sorry you went through that.


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thanks!! Here's to hoping different symptoms = different genders for us!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Poppy...did you find out gender yet?? I go june 13 (earliest they'd bump my appt to, and am having a terrble time w the anxiety. The wait is torture, really. 

Also, while showing ultrasound pics at family picnic on memorial day, I actually found a nub on an unexpected pic. I'm NOT posting it on gender guessing sites bc I'm way too nervous to hear all boy and feel even worse. Can you give me your honest opinion? Not even sure if you can see it. It's in the right side of pic where only legs are captured. Very faint, but I can see it sticking out. Not sure of the angle or if it's even worth a guess bc you cant see the whole body, but it's got me obsessing, as it's my only nub shot. Thanks in advance.
 



Attached Files:







2017-06-01 07.31.39.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Poppy84

Yes I have found out gender but I don't want to say on the gender disappointment forum as it's not fair. It's on the gender prediction forum if you really want to see. I will get my 20 week scan to confirm in 2 and a bit weeks.

I'm struggling to see the nub on your pic. Could you perhaps circle it so I know what I'm looking at? I don't think I'm very good at nub theory though as I always seem to guess wrong. 

Please try not to stress. I didn't sleep for a good few nights before scan and got myself really worked up. I was a crying wreck by the time I went in. Feel so silly for it.
X


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thanks for your reply. I am not the best w technology so I have no idea how to circle it unfortunately. Lol it's much clearer on original pic, but having to shrink down to post makes it harder to see and less clear. 

I hope you got your girl. I'll look after my scan so I can see how we both made out. I feel like I'm going mad.


----------



## LadyLovenox

Found a place and traveled 4 hours for a private scan. Had to know one way or another. Fears confirmed. It's a boy. I'm crushed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------

